# favorite PS2 games



## Eltomcat (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm really into ps2 ps1 games. Wondering if any one else still plays or collects em. Just got done beating max pain 2, before that san Andres. And started x-files today pretty sweet game. But have to say as many times as I've played san Andres still the best imo. So just post up games you like or recommend me some!


----------



## Worcester (Nov 30, 2015)

Eltomcat said:


> I'm really into ps2 ps1 games. Wondering if any one else still plays or collects em. Just got done beating max pain 2, before that san Andres. And started x-files today pretty sweet game. But have to say as many times as I've played san Andres still the best imo. So just post up games you like or recommend me some!


G-Darius


----------



## hondagrower420 (Nov 30, 2015)

Marvel vs Capcom.


----------



## phunt (Nov 30, 2015)

God of war 1 and 2


----------



## kushguy (Nov 30, 2015)

Resident Evil 1-3
Vice City
Madden 2006


----------



## Eltomcat (Nov 30, 2015)

Worcester said:


> G-Darius


That game looks pretty cool definitely going on the lookout list.



phunt said:


> God of war 1 and 2


I've been trying to play god of war 1. Bought it, but it wont load. 



kushguy said:


> Resident Evil 1-3
> Vice City
> Madden 2006


Fucking resident evil 1. So fucking cool gave me nightmares like a bitch . Part two was cool two. Didn't play 3, but I know 4 sucks. Vice city is cool need that in my collection again. 

Can't play sports games cept for Tony hawks stuff.


----------



## Eltomcat (Nov 30, 2015)

Killzone! That's up there on my list has alot of bugs but still love it.


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Dec 1, 2015)

Any of the Legacy of Kain/Soul Reaver games.
Shin Megami Nocturne.
Castlevania Lament of Innocence and even better yet Curse of Darkness.
Dragonquest 8 because it's pretty funny throughout.
Final Fantasy 12.
Kingsfield The Ancient City. The Kingsfield series is the predecessor to Demon Souls and Dark Souls. A lot of the DS npc dialogue where they ramble on about the worlds lore refers back to things that went on during Kingsfield. You can put together a lot of the pieces anyways. It's a first person dungeon crawl/rpg.
Twisted Metal Black and Twisted Metal Head On.
Um the Mega Man and Mega Man X Collections. Cause nostalgia.
Legendary Fencer Musashi. If you played Brave Fencer Musashi for the PS1 you'd like it. It did crap in sales but the game's solid and pretty damn awesome. If you took the Zelda series from the 64 and beyond but made it more combat less block puzzle boredom then that's LFM.


----------



## Smkweeed (Dec 19, 2015)

manhunt 1 and 2 , secret weapons over normandy if you like airplane games, scarface the world is yours, godfather, Shadow of The Colossus. some of my favorite ps2 games.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 19, 2015)

mafia was cool, atv, tony hakw n dave mira shit, god of wars, twisted metal for sure, max pain, knockout kings,metal gear solid,prince of persia joints, the gtas, destruction derby is fun,


----------



## Sir72 (Jan 14, 2016)

Need for speed hot pursuit 2, hands down best game on ps2!


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 14, 2016)

killswitch
serious sam
nfs is good hot pursuit 2, underground 2
thats all i got.. been since like they first came out


----------



## Sir72 (Jan 14, 2016)

Crash bash and ctr can be pretty fun, war games for ps1 is awesome


----------



## srh88 (Jan 16, 2016)

Lol I was just looking for my ps2 and can't find it.. Trying to play bully ha-ha.. Shellshock nam was cool too.. Tony hawk games were also classics


----------



## driel (Jan 23, 2016)

Im about to play through Xenogears for the first time, i know its a PS1 game but I never could get a copy of it back then.


----------

